# New Driver in Boston: Can I Bring a Friend??



## Elisha Sidoti (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi. I just got approved as a driver but haven't started yet... I'm def nervous about being a female. I have searched around, but never found the answer as to whether or not it's acceptable to bring a friend along while driving. I assumed it could possibly hurt your rating somehow, but not sure... I'm in Lowell, outside Boston, so any tips would really be appreciated.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm pretty sure its unacceptable by uber.....and hurting your rating would be the least of your concerns...

Your car (uberx) probably accommodates 4 passengers as well as you, the driver......If you already have a passenger in the vehicle, you wouldn't have room to accommodate a request for 4 passengers......If this news was somehow leaked to uber by complaining passengers, this could certainly give them grounds to deactivate you......Another concern would be insurance coverages for your non-approved uber pax in case of an accident (already a concern with approved passengers)


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Try the search feature. This topic has been covered extensively.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

getemtheresafely said:


> I'm pretty sure its unacceptable by uber.....and hurting your rating would be the least of your concerns...
> 
> Your car (uberx) probably accommodates 4 passengers as well as you, the driver......If you already have a passenger in the vehicle, you wouldn't have room to accommodate a request for 4 passengers......If this news was somehow leaked to uber by complaining passengers, this could certainly give them grounds to deactivate you......Another concern would be insurance coverages for your non-approved uber pax in case of an accident (already a concern with approved passengers)


Good explanation.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Elisha Sidoti said:


> Hi. I just got approved as a driver but haven't started yet... I'm def nervous about being a female. I have searched around, but never found the answer as to whether or not it's acceptable to bring a friend along while driving. I assumed it could possibly hurt your rating somehow, but not sure... I'm in Lowell, outside Boston, so any tips would really be appreciated.


NO, nothing else needs to be said.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> NO, nothing else needs to be said.


In other words you are the authority. No other comments or opinions count.

I agree with the answer no, but be nice to New Member. Maybe why or how to handle the concern?

If I looked like her, I'd be a bit concerned myself.

thank you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

Elisha Sidoti said:


> Hi. I just got approved as a driver but haven't started yet... I'm def nervous about being a female. I have searched around, but never found the answer as to whether or not it's acceptable to bring a friend along while driving. I assumed it could possibly hurt your rating somehow, but not sure... I'm in Lowell, outside Boston, so any tips would really be appreciated.


Lowell is a college town. If your friend isn't a gorilla I can't see why anyone would care and/or would probably like it.

You are responsible to haul 4, but it's not the norm. Usually 1-2 or maybe 3.

Worst case ditch the friend for that ride, buy her a cocktail, return and pick her up.

Or refuse the job at point of pickup all together. Hit Cancel Ride/Do Not Charge Rider. (call somebody else please). Small price to pay for security.

Who cares what uber says. They won't *deactivate* you.

The insurance aspect is worth considering.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

mike888 said:


> In other words you are the authority. No other comments or opinions count.
> 
> I agree with the answer no, but be nice to New Member. Maybe why or how to handle the concern?
> 
> ...


It's not about beign the authority, but no Taxi/FHV service has the driver picking up pax with his her significant other or friend, all 4 other seats must be available to the pax. If she is scared then this job is not for her.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Elisha Sidoti


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Get the required permits and carry mace.


----------



## Catherine Purcell (Mar 12, 2015)

Shooting mace into your car would NOT be wise as it is sure to get into your eyes and remain in the vehicle for some time. Mace gives a false sense of security. If you miss your target's eyes you are sure to anger them more!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Everyone relax, you are not a yellow taxi just picking up anyone off the street, I have been doing this for over 2 years in nyc with no issues. So Boston should not be an issue.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

You could pick up a million passengers with no issues. All you need is 1 bad apple to make all those years of carrying around some form of personal protection worth it ESPECIALLY for women.


----------

